# minimum caliber for deer



## remmi

what is the minimum caliber for hunting deer?


----------



## malainse

Page 26 of the hunting guide.
http://www.statehuntandfishregs.com/MI/

All Firearm Deer Seasons-*Rifle Zone* (See page 7)
In the rifle zone, deer may be taken with handguns, rifles,
crossbows, bows and arrows, shotguns and muzzleloading firearms
including black powder handguns. It is legal to hunt deer in the rifle
zone with any caliber of firearm except a .22 caliber or smaller rimfire
(rifle or handgun). During the firearm deer seasons, a firearm deer
hunter may carry afield a bow and arrow, crossbow and firearm.
Exception: See Muzzleloading Deer Seasons for restrictions
during this season.


All Firearm Deer Seasons-*Shotgun Zone* (See page 7)
In the shotgun zone, all hunters afield from Nov. 15-30, and all
deer hunters in this zone during other deer seasons, must abide by
the following firearm restrictions or use a crossbow or a bow and
arrow. Legal firearms are as follows:
- A shotgun may have a smooth or rifled barrel and may be of any
gauge.
- A muzzleloading rifle or black powder handgun must be loaded
with black powder or a commercially manufactured black powder
substitute.
- A conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber
or larger and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be
single- or multiple-shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity
of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined.
During the firearm deer seasons, a firearm deer hunter may carry
afield a bow and arrow, crossbow and firearm.


----------

